# Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?



## Räuber91 (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen,ob der Transport einer Rute bei Thomas Cook extra kostet?;+ 

Ist es aufwändig,ein Rohr mit ein paar Ruten aufzugeben?

Ich brauche dringen Infos,da ich in 2 Wochen nach Ägypten fliege und die Zeit so langsam knapp wird...#q 

Da ich den Urlaub mit meinen Eltern verbringen werde,darf es am Flughafen nicht zu Problemen wegen der Ruten komme.

Falls meine Ruten am Flughafen nicht auftauchen,wird wohl keiner Verständnis dafür haben,da es eigentlich ein angelfreier Urlaub werden sollte...|bla: 

Meint ihr es könnte Probleme geben?
Ich verstehe das System von Thomas Cook irgendwie nicht!
Kostet das jetzt was oder nicht?
Hier mal der Link: http://www8.thomascook.de/tc/faq.jsp;jsessionid=5E635A9770410F73A6377B50854A6B57.as8worker

Danke im Vorraus für die vielen Antworten:m #g 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## wodibo (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*



> Das max. Maß dieser Gepäckstücke darf jeweils in der Summe:
> Länge + Breite + Höhe = max. 158 cm (62 Inches) nicht überschreiten.





> Zusätzliches Gepäck kann gegen Bezahlung mit dem übrigen Reisegepäck aufgegeben werden.



Quelle: http://www8.thomascook.de/tc/faq_fluginformationen_tcairlines.jsp;jsessionid=5E635A9770410F73A6377B50854A6B57.as8worker

oder Du stellst hier Deine Frage:
https://booking8.thomascook.de/tc/kontakt_buchung.jsp;jsessionid=5E635A9770410F73A6377B50854A6B57.as8worker


----------



## Dart (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Ruf die doch einfach an, und frage nach. Dann hast du die sicherste Info aus erster Hand 
Das wird sicherlich von der Airline abhängig sein, mit der Th. Cook auf der Route zusammenarbeitet.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Räuber91 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Hallo,
Danke...ich denke ich werde vorher dort einmal anrufen!Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite!:m 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich der Sperrgepäckausgabe?
Dauert das lange oder kommt es einfach mit dem normalen Gepäck?;+ 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## bennie (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

ruf doch einfach an


----------



## Big Fins (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Sperrgepäck kostet normal kein extra Aufschlag, solange Du nicht zu schwer bist im Gesamtgepäck.
Es wird am Sperrgutschalter abgegeben. 
Dein Transportrohr sollte stabil sein, egal ob von Plano, Flambeau oder aus dem Baumarkt ein Fallrohr.
Verladen tun die auf dem Flughafen alles, ob Du es aber so bekommst wie aufgegeben, hängt eben von der Stabilität ab.


----------



## clinch (22. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Ich habe etwa 15 Flugreisen mit diversen Fluggesellschaften und Angelruten im Gepäck hinter mir.

Bei den ersten drei Reisen wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und meldete mein Sperrgepäck vorher an und bestand obendrein auf eine schriftliche Bestätigung, dass es mich nichts kosten würde.
Ergebnis: Jedesmal unendlich viele Telefonate,Androhungen, dass es extra kosten würde,daraufhin schriftliche Beschwerden meinerseits usw. usf. bla,bla,bla....|bla: 

Daraufhin habe ich bei allen weiteren Reisen die ich gemacht habe auf das Voaranmelden verzichtet und bin jeweils einfach mit meinem Rutentransportrohr zum einckecken gegangen. Ergebnis: Keine Nachfragen,keine Gebühren,keinen Ärger! Nicht ein einziges mal!!#6 

Gruß,Florian|wavey:


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Bei Rutentransportrohren hab ich auch noch nie was negatives gehört, sogar meine Surfboards kommen auf der Hälfte der Flüge ohne Voranmeldung für umme mit!


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Zwei Anmerkungen dazu von mir:
Ist sicher bei Charter und Linie unterschiedlich. Was ich immer beachten würde: Verrammele das Rohr nicht. Es wird noch überprüft. Wenn die es nicht aufbekommen, knacken die das Schloß.
Nimm  eine Rolle Packetband mit und achte darauf, das dein Rutenrohr nicht länger ist, als die max Gepäcklänge. Wenn die dann spinnen, kannst Du fragen, ob du das Rohr am Koffer festtapen sollst. Dann ist es ein Gepäckstück und richtig schwer zu händeln. Zumeist hat es sich damit erledigt.


----------



## Sicki67 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Hallo Räuber 91

ich habe auch vor einigen Jahren ein paar Angelruten mit nach Ägypten genommen. In Deutschland hatte keiner Probleme, damit aber in Ägypten wollte man mir das Rohr nicht aushändigen. Erst nach einem saftigen Trinkgeld konnte ich die Ruten mitnehmen.Ich hatte ein Boot gechartert und bin ca. 20 Std. über das Rote Meer gefahren. Gefangen habe ich nichts was den Aufwand und die Kosten rechtfertigt. Wenn Du nach Sharm oder Hurgada fliegst kannst Du das angeln vom Ufer aus auch vergessen, meistens verboten. Darum überleg Dir ober Du nicht besser eine Taucherbrille und einen Schnorchel mitnimmst anstelle der Angeln. Das mach ich heute auch.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Räuber91 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Hallo,
@Sicki67: Danke für deine ehrliche Antwort!
              Wohin hast du deine Ruten mitgenommen?
             In Sharm kann ich mir das gut vorstellen,da dort ja fast die ganze Küste unter Naturschutz steht|rolleyes 

Meinst du,das mit dem Trinkgeld war eine Außnahme,oder meinste du die machen das regelmäßig?#q 

Ach ja:Ich war schon in Sharm und in Hurghada....

Gruß Raubfischjäger


----------



## Sicki67 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Hallo Räuber 91

Ich bin damals in Hurghada gewesen. Die Leute die dort am Airport arbeiten sind wahrscheinlich auf Trinkgelder angewiesen.
Als ich 2005 das letzte mal in Hurghada war, war es jedenfalls noch so. Warum sollte eine "Sonderleistung" wie z.B. ein Ruten - Transportrohr gesondert abzugeben nicht nicht mit einem Trinkgeld bezahlt werden. Damals wurde es verlangt, heute wird es wahrscheinlich erwartet, aber nicht gefordert.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## john_dory (26. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*



clinch schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa 15 Flugreisen mit diversen Fluggesellschaften und Angelruten im Gepäck hinter mir.
> 
> Bei den ersten drei Reisen wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und meldete mein Sperrgepäck vorher an und bestand obendrein auf eine schriftliche Bestätigung, dass es mich nichts kosten würde.
> Ergebnis: Jedesmal unendlich viele Telefonate,Androhungen, dass es extra kosten würde,daraufhin schriftliche Beschwerden meinerseits usw. usf. bla,bla,bla....|bla:
> ...


 

Hallo Florian,

Leider habe ich schon mal die gegenteilige Erfahrung macht (Ryan Air): Habe mit wirklich nix dabei gedacht, habe mein Ruten-Rohr als normales Gepäck einchecken wollen (und dafür extra noch am Gewicht der des restlichen Gepäcks geknausert|gr: ). Beim Einchecken dann die nervige Überraschung: 40,-DM je Flug sollte das Ding kosten. Und dazu gab's dann den 'netten Tipp', ich könne ja das nächste Mal die Angel im Koffer transportieren - klasse Idee, bei einer Transportlänge von knapp einsfuffzich... ...den Koffer möchte ich sehen#d .

Fazit: Ich kaufe mir wohl 'ne 'Brandungs-Reise-Steckrute' Shimano Beastmaster STC mit passender Transportlänge...

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## Big Fins (29. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Ich würde eher etwas mehr für einen Flug zahlen, dafür meine Lieblingsrute Aufschlagfrei mitnehmen und besseren Flugservice haben.


----------



## Dart (29. März 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*



john_dory schrieb:


> Beim Einchecken dann die nervige Überraschung: 40,-DM je Flug sollte das Ding kosten.


 
Hi Peter
Das ist halt der Nachteil der Billig-Airlines. Unterm Strich bist du aber vermutlich, trotz der 80,- Euro, recht günstig geflogen, oder? 

Man mag z.B. über die LTU,und deren Onboard-Service, denken was man mag.....20kg Freigebäck bei Sportartikeln, da runter fallen auch Angelgeräte, sind für mich ein überzeugender Vorteil auf meiner bevorzugten Route.
Greetz Reiner|wavey: 
P.s. Speergutzuschläge hat noch nie jemand von mir gefordert


----------



## Nolte (1. April 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

|krach: Hy...

Bin mit Lufthansa am 14. 02-27 02.07 nach Portugal geflogen,meine ruten mit, und bin 40 € ärmer!... 20€ in...20€ zürick!...Tja...???

Nolte


----------



## Big Fins (2. April 2007)

*AW: Angel Als Sportgepäck bei Thomas Cook!Kostet das was?*

Evt zu viel Gepäck dabei, also zuviel Gewicht? Bei LH sind die eher pingelig, genau wie bei KLM.


----------

